# Anybody have the new moto drives



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

Trying to root ics leak and it hangs on starting daemon. Won't install USB debugging drivers.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nivag (Nov 5, 2011)

http://www.motorola.com/Support/US-EN/Support-Homepage/Software_and_Drivers/USB-and-PC-Charging-Drivers its the Motorola device manager but it will install the correct drivers but first make sure your usb mode is set to camera. I didn't know this and initially had issues just like your having.


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

Problem solved. I had to download the latest motohelper . Then worked like a charm in mass storage mode.

from my brain via big stupid thumbs


----------

